# JVC GZ-MG330 Camcorder, Camera to PC software



## Paulywood (Nov 11, 2010)

I bought a used but fairy new camcorder, but did not come with CD Rom Software, (Digital Photo Navigator Ver. 1.5).
Do I HAVE to use the JVC software to download my HD movies to my PC & to You-tube? 
Is there other software that will reconize it?

I have "windows movie maker", doesn't reconize anything.
I downloaded AVS video editor, doesn't reconize anything.
I've tried most everything in my computer, No go.
You-tube, No go.
I did get a video to work from DivX Player, but that's it, looks bad not HD.

Any Free Software?
Or do I have to buy the old JVC software then pay Ciberlink again to update it?

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG Forum.
What is your operating system ?? .. XP .. W7 ??



> I've tried most everything in my computer, No go.
> I did get a video to work from DivX Player, but that's it, looks bad not HD.


?? If you can't see the camera in "My Computer" .. How'd the DivX player play them ??
Are you able to get the videos from the Camera to the Computer ??


----------



## Paulywood (Nov 11, 2010)

Dell 9100, XP system.

Yes, I got off "My Computor" from a MOD File.
thanks, Paul.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Are you able to get the movies from the Camcorder to the Computer ???
The Camcorder should show up in "My Computer" where you can browse the Movie files and copy them to a folder in your computer.


----------



## Paulywood (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, now I can, figure that out now, but I still can't get them in Movie maker or AVS.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What happens if you try to open a movie file in Windows Movie Maker ??


----------



## Paulywood (Nov 11, 2010)

Movie maker won't reconize, But wait, i just found right now, a way (if i can remember again), i just got one video to work with AVS video editor. 

Give a few more hours, I might have some other questions.
Thanks, for your help for now, unless you have other tips. 
Paul.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think I'm having the same problem with my new Sony DCR SX63 ..
The Camcorder uses a MPEG2 Video format and XP's Movie Maker can't see a MPEG2 format video.
It doesn't appear that M$ is interested in updating Movie maker so it works.

M$ Media Player can view the movie .. And my old sonic software can author DVDs from the MPEG2 videos.
Sony's software to convert will not run in my XP system .. (Because I refuse to update to XP SP3).

If this sounds like the same problem .. I can show you a workaround ..
It involves converting the MPEG2 to MPEG1 for WMM ..
The problem is .. This takes some computer time to batch convert the video files to something WMM can use.

I was having to do this for all my Utubes .. Before M$ finally updated Windows 7's Movie Maker so it works.


----------

